# So Whats the story with older Ricoh Watches..Rarely see them discussed.



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey folks..So what is the skinny on vintage Ricoh wristwatches? Are they good , bad or indifferent movement wise? Anyone know? They seem to look like the Japanese version of the Rado. I like the looks of many of them that arent over the top with the dial. Im looking at one with a sort of ovoid shape case, with a simple color dial. Some are very flashy. And I will sadly avoid Indian dealers which is limiting, but still possible for sure. Did the Japanese market them primarily in Southeast Asia? Back to the point. Ricoh quality? Their own movements? etc. Any and all responses and welcome. Anyone with Ricoh experience? And so on and so on. Hopefully, thanks in advance. Happy holidays, P&P


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

parrotandpitbull said:


> Hey folks..So what is the skinny on vintage Ricoh wristwatches? Are they good , bad or indifferent movement wise? Anyone know? They seem to look like the Japanese version of the Rado. I like the looks of many of them that arent over the top with the dial. Im looking at one with a sort of ovoid shape case, with a simple color dial. Some are very flashy. And I will sadly avoid Indian dealers which is limiting, but still possible for sure. Did the Japanese market them primarily in Southeast Asia? Back to the point. Ricoh quality? Their own movements? etc. Any and all responses and welcome. Anyone with Ricoh experience? And so on and so on. Hopefully, thanks in advance. Happy holidays, P&P


As I understand it, at least some of the Indian Ricohs are actually made in India with Japanese movement, so if you do get into collecting Ricohs in a big way then at some point you're going to have to deal with the Indians.

And if you're into really old Ricoh watches, then look for 'Takano'; the brand they used before Ricoh, I think.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> And if you're into really old Ricoh watches, then look for 'Takano'; the brand they used before Ricoh, I think.


Something I didn't know.

Found this RICOH & TAKANO - Master Entry [Ad Scans here] in Japanese Watch Info Database. Forum which is full of information, old ads, example watches etc including:

_It is not stated outright, but implied, that Ricoh took over (bought out) the ailing Takano firm._

_Takano faces the threat of bankruptcy around the summer of 1961.

On May 8, 1962, Kiyoshi Ichimura assumes the position of the president of "Reason laboratory optical industry (present Ricoh)", and the president of Takano Co., Ltd. Or, as another translation says, "May 1962, appointed President and CEO of Precision Industrial Co., Takano." He changes the name of the company to "Ricoh Watch Ltd." on July 26 of the same year [or from the Ricoh Fact Book, "Ricoh Tokei Co., Ltd." in August '62]. The brand "Takano" is scheduled to disappear after 11 months & four years. Based on the Sept. 1957 date given as start of public sale of Takanos, this brings us to August of 1962. "Presently" [at least up to the date of posting in the Hokkaido Watch Museum site & the 2006 Ricoh Fact Book], the company is known as Ricoh Elemex Corporation - that name change made in April, 1986.
_


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks. Yeh, right after I wrote the post, I went looking and read what seems to be the same article you quote from Marrick. I think it was the The lovers of all things Seiko Forum. Something like that. Yes, interesting info..but not what Im really looking for. Not that I dont appreciate your efforts! I would really like to hear tell of personal experiences with the Brand. 
There was an interesting reference to the purchase of Rado movements. But the writer was not sure if the translation was correct.( Another fascinating fact was that they were majority owned by Hamilton for some years in the 60s.) So it seems they bought their movements but from whom? Its implied that it might be Rado or Rako, thats where the translation confusion comes in.
Still would like to know if anyone has owned one and how they performed..before I take the plunge. Or what the heck. They can be bought pretty inexpensively. And they have the look Im interested in style wise.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

parrotandpitbull said:


> Thanks. Yeh, right after I wrote the post, I went looking and read what seems to be the same article you quote from Marrick. I think it was the The lovers of all things Seiko Forum. Something like that. Yes, interesting info..but not what Im really looking for. Not that I dont appreciate your efforts! I would really like to hear tell of personal experiences with the Brand.
> There was an interesting reference to the purchase of Rado movements. But the writer was not sure if the translation was correct.( Another fascinating fact was that they were majority owned by Hamilton for some years in the 60s.) So it seems they bought their movements but from whom? Its implied that it might be Rado or Rako, thats where the translation confusion comes in.
> Still would like to know if anyone has owned one and how they performed..before I take the plunge. Or what the heck. They can be bought pretty inexpensively. And they have the look Im interested in style wise.


I have a steel 1970s Ricoh, nice Japan made handwound watch with Ricoh 551 movement, works very well.


----------



## sf4d74 (May 1, 2014)

HEres a PIC of my 60's Ricoh


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

This is an old thread... I have since sold the gilt case one, and the one I am keeping works well. That said, I only have the chance to have Durowe/INT-powered Ricohs, so I cannot vouch for others.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

I had always wondered if Ricoh had any connection with the cameras of the same name. They weren't the best cameras in town, 

but the watches certainly seem o.k. Incidentally, Seiko also had a hand in the camera industry, they made some fabulous

shutters and lenses.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I thought Ricoh made sewing machines...


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> I thought Ricoh made sewing machines...


Sewing machines? I thought it was stainless steel pencil extensions.


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi there,



marks55 said:


> Ricoh...They weren't the best cameras in town


But neither the worst. As I have to make lots of pics I usually changed the camara If I found one that simplified this odd job (still making reasonable pics). Most were kicked into the bay after a year or so. But since 10 years I stick to a cheap Ricoh, and it replaced a camera which brought after 2 years still triple the price paid for the new Ricoh.

And soon the day will come, when my Ricoh camera shoots the first Ricoh movement for my archive. Guess where I found it: Mumbai, India, the first address for rust covered by a gaudy color shower! Among a heap of junk it sparkled like a gem - near mint, and original in every detail. And it was no steal, but rather a bank robbery.

Consider that zillions of old watches exist in India. Most are crap, but the huge number guarantees that some of them aged in dignity. Of course I wasted hours to find it, but this is how hobbyists are knitted: The result counts, not the time to reach it. Moerover there is a certain reward: As most klick ahead if the read "India", the gems are as cheap as the rest. Of course this applies to other such suspicious origins, and if looking closer, one finds ultimate bargains there.

Anyway, if ever the watch arrives, I'll post it here.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi there,
> 
> But neither the worst. As I have to make lots of pics I usually changed the camara If I found one that simplified this odd job (still making reasonable pics). Most were kicked into the bay after a year or so. But since 10 years I stick to a cheap Ricoh, and it replaced a camera which brought after 2 years still triple the price paid for the new Ricoh.
> 
> ...


Hi Roland,
Actually their digital products aren't half bad. I should have been more specific, I'm old, and the Ricoh of my memory is the older film equipment.

As far as India is concerned, you are absolutely correct, sometimes the nicest things come out of the most unlikely places.

I never write off any source completely, one never knows. Sometimes you have to dig a little deeper than what lies on the surface.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

I got a fine Favre Leuba Deep Blue dive watch from India for a far below market price, and it came with a very rare original bracelet. Other than the (attractive, IMO) "tropical" dial patina, one could never have guessed that it came from a difficult climate.

As for Ricohs, the early ones are, to my mind, the most attractive and interesting.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Roland Ranfft is certainly on to something in that last post above. I too have seen some wonder watches from India in and among all the other questionable pieces that litter the bay. Other than HMT's, I have basically avoided buying Indian watches out of paranoia, which was most likely misplaced. So I skipped the Richo and India watches and found the "look" I wanted in other places and brands. But I do regret passing on some incredible deals out of "India" that looked really fine. Maybe I will revisit the notion ..though as others have said, it takes filtering through a lot of redials and so on. Regards, P&P


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

I ramble a little here... 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/ricoh-watches-2-1-week-1055592.html#post10758114


----------



## Renny (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm kind of interested in Ricoh watches purely as so many of them are very kitsch. In terms of Indian watches I've had some stinkers and some gems, a lot of it is purely down to luck. Also from browsing eBay there are a lot of people (in the UK at least) now buying Indian watches and selling them on for big profits as people who won't buy from India but don't have a problem with the same watch from a British address.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dear Roland,

I wonder whether your Ricoh ever arrived, and what your assessment of it was.



Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi there,
> 
> But neither the worst. As I have to make lots of pics I usually changed the camara If I found one that simplified this odd job (still making reasonable pics). Most were kicked into the bay after a year or so. But since 10 years I stick to a cheap Ricoh, and it replaced a camera which brought after 2 years still triple the price paid for the new Ricoh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reich (Jan 18, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> Dear Roland,
> 
> I wonder whether your Ricoh ever arrived, and what your assessment of it was.


It has to be this one (movement at least):
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Ricoh Auto
I believe he posted some pictures of this Ricoh here on WUS, as I browsed every thread treating about this brand recently


----------



## Richard JIANG (Aug 28, 2020)

parrotandpitbull said:


> Hey folks..So what is the skinny on vintage Ricoh wristwatches? Are they good , bad or indifferent movement wise? Anyone know? They seem to look like the Japanese version of the Rado. I like the looks of many of them that arent over the top with the dial. Im looking at one with a sort of ovoid shape case, with a simple color dial. Some are very flashy. And I will sadly avoid Indian dealers which is limiting, but still possible for sure. Did the Japanese market them primarily in Southeast Asia? Back to the point. Ricoh quality? Their own movements? etc. Any and all responses and welcome. Anyone with Ricoh experience? And so on and so on. Hopefully, thanks in advance. Happy holidays, P&P


it's very good, as a matter of fact, they still produce in smaller scale, 腕時計 / 製品 | リコーエレメックス株式会社


----------

